# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Real Madrid CAMPEONES - La Liga es del Madrid

## Davius

*FC Real Madrid*

Tifozë të dashur madrilenë!!! Mblidhuni këtu dhe bëni tifozllëk për skuadrën tuaj të zemrës, kampionin aktual në Spanjë, dhe kryesuesin e tabelës. Postoni lajme, fakte, komente, replika, kundërreplika, video-gola, foto, statistika dhe gjithçka tjetër për klubin më të dashur në botë, REAL MADRID!
...

----------


## strong_07

Urime tema e re....... ishalla ju shkon vetem me humbje

----------


## Davius

*Robinho 10 deri 15 dite jashtë terrenit të blertë!*

Lajme jo të mira vijnë nga kampi madrilen, pas tërmetit 7 shkallësh ndaj Valladalid-it. Njëri nga futbollistët më të mirë te Real Madridit, braziliani ROBINHO,  do të jetë jashtë terreneve të futbollit për afro 10-15 ditë. Kjo është një humbje e madhe për spanjollët kampion, nisur nga fakti se javën tjetër janë edhe ndeshjet e CH.L. dhe Reali ka një transfertë të nxehtë në Olimpico, kundër AS Roma.

----------


## Beni_The_Great

> *Robinho 10 deri 15 dite jashtë terrenit të blertë!*
> 
> Lajme jo të mira vijnë nga kampi madrilen, pas tërmetit 7 shkallësh ndaj Valladalid-it. Njëri nga futbollistët më të mirë te Real Madridit, braziliani ROBINHO,  do të jetë jashtë terreneve të futbollit për afro 10-15 ditë. Kjo është një humbje e madhe për spanjollët kampion, nisur nga fakti se javën tjetër janë edhe ndeshjet e CH.L. dhe Reali ka një transfertë të nxehtë në Olimpico, kundër AS Roma.



Po ky termeti e paske dermuar vet Robinhon  :buzeqeshje:  Po cka i duhet Realit Robonho kunder Romes, kur dihet se ata jane super ekip :buzeqeshje: 

Une qe te bindem per forcen e Real Madridit, me duhet patjeter ta shikoj si do te paraqitet kunder Romes. Per fat te keq nuk do kem mundesi ta shikoj ate ndeshje drejtpersedrejti. Por ajo do ta tregoje forcen e vertete.

----------


## ReaLFan

> Po ky termeti e paske dermuar vet Robinhon  Po cka i duhet Realit Robonho kunder Romes, kur dihet se ata jane super ekip
> 
> Une qe te bindem per forcen e Real Madridit, me duhet patjeter ta shikoj si do te paraqitet kunder Romes. Per fat te keq nuk do kem mundesi ta shikoj ate ndeshje drejtpersedrejti. Por ajo do ta tregoje forcen e vertete.


*Mundesh Mundesh ta shiqon Ne Premiere do e qet Live...*

----------


## goldian

urime titullin kampion madrileneve

----------


## Beni_The_Great

> *Mundesh Mundesh ta shiqon Ne Premiere do e qet Live...*


Thx Real per infon. Une ndeshjet zakonisht i shikoj ne PC (ata qe nuk mund ti shikoj ne TV). Por keto ndeshje ne champions nuk do jem i lire ti shikoj. Paramendo nje tifoz futbolli qe nuk arrine ti shikoje ndeshjet aq shume te deshiruara  :i ngrysur:  As Barcen bile.

Shendosh, do i shikoj ndeshjet kthyese me plot emocione.

----------


## Davius

> Per fat te keq nuk do kem mundesi ta shikoj ate ndeshje drejtpersedrejti...


Po ju akoma nuk keni DigitAlb??? 

- Po televizori c'ju duhet?

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Raul dhe Kasilas kontrata të përjetshme me Real Madridin* 

_Kapiteni i Real Madridit, Raul Gonzales Blanko dhe portieri Iker Kasilas, kanë nënshkruar kontrata të përjetshme me “klubin mbretëror”, që do të thotë se do të mbesin në “Santiago Bernabeu” edhe pas përfundimit të karrierës së futbollitë. 

Presidenti i Realit, Ramon Kalderon ka pohuar se me këtë kontratë e ka realizuar ëndrrën e tij, ngase mendon se Rauli dhe Kasilas janë futbollistët më karizmatikë të Realit. Rauli do ta mbyll karrierën në vitin 2010, kur do të jetë 33-vjeç, kurse më pas do t’i ofrohet ndonjë nga postet në klub. Ndërkohë situata me Kasilasin është ndryshe, ngase ai tashmë është vetëm 26-vjeç, prandaj pas kontratës aktuale, e cila do t’i skadojë në vitin 2011, do t’i ofrohet zgjatja e kontratës dhe mundësia që pas përfundimit të karrierës të marrë ndonjë prej posteve në drejtim të klubit._

----------


## Davius

E SHTUNE: ORA 20: 

*BETIS - REAL MADRID*

Konfirmohen lojtaret e thirrur per ndeshjen kunder Real Betis, kete fundjave:



KLINIKA MADRID:

Holandezi Sneijder do te jete jashte fushave te blerta afer 1 muaj, sot raportuan nga klinika madrilene.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Real Madridi, me i pasuri ne bote*

Eshte Reali i Madridit superklubi i botes. Te ardhurat e vitit 2006-2007 konfirmojne se spanjollet jane me te pasurit ne planet, duke ruajtur keshtu vendin e pare edhe ne sezonin qe lame pas. Madrilenet, me 351 milione euro, kane lene pas Mancester Junajdit, qe eshte ngjitur ne vend te dyte, duke fituar dy pozicione me shume se nje sezon me pare. “Djajte e kuq” kane fituar 315,2 milione euro. Ne vend te trete eshte Barcelona me 290,1 milione euro, qe ka humbur nje pozicion nga sezoni i kaluar. Ja edhe renditja e plote:





1. Real Madrid 351 milione di euro

2. Mancester Junajtid 315,2 milione

3. Barcelona 290,1 milione

4. Celsi 283 milione

5. Arsenal 263,9 milione

6. Milan 227,2 milione

7. Bajern Mynih 223,3 milione

8. Liverpul 198,9 milione

9. Inter 195 milione

10. Roma 157,6 milione

11. Totenhem 153,1 milione

12. Juventus 145,2 milione

13. Olimpiku Lionit 140,6 milione

14. Njukastell 129,4 milione

15. Hamburg 120,4 milione

16. Shalke 04 114,3 milione

17. Selltik 111,8 milione

18. Valencia 107,6 milione

19. Olimpiku Marsejes 99 milione

20. Verder Bremen 97,3 milione


Gazeta Koha

----------


## KOKASHTA

> Une qe te bindem per forcen e Real Madridit, me duhet patjeter ta shikoj si do te paraqitet kunder Romes. Per fat te keq nuk do kem mundesi ta shikoj ate ndeshje drejtpersedrejti. Por ajo do ta tregoje forcen e vertete.


Plako mos e vri mendjen se sa te jem un nuk te le pa pare ndeshje.

KETU, mund te shohesh te gjitha ndeshjet...

P.S Duhet te downlodosh nej program qe quhet sopcast. Nqf se te lind ndonje problem me dergo nje MP dhe flasim...

Shnet e pare.

----------


## Beni_The_Great

> Plako mos e vri mendjen se sa te jem un nuk te le pa pare ndeshje.
> 
> KETU, mund te shohesh te gjitha ndeshjet...
> 
> P.S Duhet te downlodosh nej program qe quhet sopcast. Nqf se te lind ndonje problem me dergo nje MP dhe flasim...
> 
> Shnet e pare.



Flm shume per ndihmen. Pak a shume e di se si shkon kjo pune, gjithsesi flm shume.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Asigjo plako...

Ai saiti jep cdo ndeshje ...nqf se do te linde ndonje problem mos ngurro te pyesesh.

Shnet!

----------


## ReaLFan

*Real Betis [2 - 1] Real Madrid 

6' [0 - 1]  R. Drenthe   
32' [1 - 1] Edu    
36' [2 - 1] H.M. Pavone  

Pjesa dyt ishte shum e Dobet nga Ana e Realit..*

----------


## Davius

*BETIS 2-1 R. MADRID* 

Nje ndeshje e cila edhe njehere tregoj se Real Madrid, duhet te hap syte mire nese don te mbroj titullin, sepse nese vazhdon keshtu, shume shpejt do t'a rrezojne nga froni. Real Madrid ka qene teper zhgenjyes ne te gjitha aspektet. Reali ne fillim avancoj me golin e Drenthes, por me pas Betis shenoj dy gola, ku fajtore ishin Casillas, Salgado dhe Marcelo. Si duket mendjemadhesia eshte e keqe, kete sot e pa edhe Arsenal. Hajt me lule dhe urime lufta per titull.

----------


## ReaLFan

> *BETIS 2-1 R. MADRID* 
> 
> Nje ndeshje e cila edhe njehere tregoj se Real Madrid, duhet te hap syte mire nese don te mbroj titullin, sepse nese vazhdon keshtu, shume shpejt do t'a rrezojne nga froni. Real Madrid ka qene teper zhgenjyes ne te gjitha aspektet. Reali ne fillim avancoj me golin e Drenthes, por me pas Betis shenoj dy gola, ku fajtore ishin Casillas, Salgado dhe Marcelo. Si duket mendjemadhesia eshte e keqe, kete sot e pa edhe Arsenal. Hajt me lule dhe urime lufta per titull.


*Hmmmmm Une mendoj se Casillas nuk kishte faj po Salgado dhe Marcelo i cili nuk ishte kerka hiq ne ato dy raste...*

----------


## Davius

> *Hmmmmm Une mendoj se Casillas nuk kishte faj po Salgado dhe Marcelo i cili nuk ishte kerka hiq ne ato dy raste...*


Pse nuk ishte fajtor? Ai edhe gjate shenimit te golit te pare, edhe te dytit, as qe ka levizur nga vendi, por vetem shikonte se si tundohej rrjeta e portes se tij. Nje portjer i mire, tenton te mbroj, jo te shikoj. Casillas e ka si zakon vetem te shikoj golat si ja fusin, por jo edhe te mundohet bile t'i ndal! Turp per nje portjer te kalibrit te tij keto gabime.

----------


## 100% MERENGUES

> Plako mos e vri mendjen se sa te jem un nuk te le pa pare ndeshje.
> 
> KETU, mund te shohesh te gjitha ndeshjet...
> 
> P.S Duhet te downlodosh nej program qe quhet sopcast. Nqf se te lind ndonje problem me dergo nje MP dhe flasim...
> 
> Shnet e pare.


ej shokit a munesh ma gjanesisht me tregu 
p.sh qysh me  e download kete web te sportit edhe ku me shku per me e ba download
 nese munesh nese jo ska problem prape

----------


## 100% MERENGUES

shume keq per realin  nuk e di qka eshte ka ndodh veq eshte ka na deshperon shume edhe shume dobet po luan keto kohet e fundit 
duhet ti hapin syte lojtaret e realit se perndryshe mbesin pa asnje titull
nejse ende jemi favorit absolut per titull

----------

